# My Word Bearers project



## Saintspirit

A couple of years ago I was slowly building up a force of Iron Warriors, after having seen the "Uber Bang Bang Death-army" made by Lemmingspawn. However, after a while I stopped that (not really sure why, guess my interest just ended). Then when the CSM got a new codex and the Dark Vengeance was released, I decided to take up them once more - but not painting them like IW but Word Bearers, as I have always found them quite interesting as well. Thought I should show them here (just note that I do in fact have more 'Bearers painted, it is just that I don't have them very close at hand, so pics of them will come later on). One thing I would just like to point out is, that this army will be a fluffy one and will mainly contain units I find fitting. As such, it won't be a completely competitive one, just so you know

That aside, here I have my Word Bearers standing under the Dark Apostle Iovan Salmyr (who I will show soon)! To begin with, I here have this Terminator Lord, whom I in fact painted while I was still working on my IW:s - might have been then my interest for the fanatically religious chaos space marines was starting to build up. Not completely sure what to equip him with, though.



Then, I also have the first three of my first Chaos Space Marine squad, with one carrying one of the Cursed Incenses (counts as an Icon of some kind):






That's it for now, although - as mentioned - there is a lot more to come, sooner or later. For example, how does a couple of Cultists, a Forgefiend and some Berzerkers in a Rhino sound?


----------



## revolantis

Looking great so far! I particularly like the lord. I like the word bearers colours and you seem to be doing it nicely


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

The colors are very nicely done, well applied and consistent. I'd look at the fires again and add some black or silver to the backpacks of the three normal troopers.

What head is that on the Chaos Lord?


----------



## Saintspirit

Thanks both. You might be right on that though, Cymry - however, it could also be that the photos are not exactly my best ones. The backpacks do have some black parts, it is just that they are hard to see here; the fires could use some fix, though.

The lords head is from... er... um... Oh, that's right, the Chaos Space Marine box.


----------



## Jacobite

I love that helmet, it works so well for the Chaplain idea. Also like your flames. Is the bowel from the old VC Black Coach?


----------



## Saintspirit

Can't remember really, although I don't think so, as everything I've yet posted is in plastic.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Nice beginnings here, i especially like the incense flames very well done. Look forward to seeing the forgefiend!


----------



## Saintspirit

The forgefiend, you say? Well, good for you then that I just recently managed to take a couple of pics of Iovan's little cute pet:






Will post a few other guys soon, and then it will be time for a finished CSM squad.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Wow very nice indeedy! great stuff


----------



## Saintspirit

Thanks, I did in fact buy it when I was in France.
To continue - Iovan Salmyr, my Dark Apostle (I really like the DA model, although I am not very much into CSM with bare heads):




And a couple of cultists.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

I really like that head you put on that Dark Apostle! The flesh tones look good on those cultists too, something that I personally have trouble with haha


----------



## Saintspirit

Thanks. The flesh weren't really that hard, try Ratskin Flesh, then a Seraphim Sepia wash, then finally a layer with Ratskin Flesh + Rakarth Flesh.

Here, I have some of my Chosen - really like those models (two left to paint, shouldn't take too long):






Also, I normally use the DV-lord as the Chosen champion:


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Your rate of updates is impressive and the quality of work is the same! My faavourite of yours so far is the dark apostle very good indeedy!


----------



## Jacobite

You are a painting machine! I've never really been a fan of Word Bearers but you are begining to change that. That Deamon Engine looks brillaint, best version of it I've seen and I don't like that mini at all butyou've made it work. Have you got a hellbrute to as well?


----------



## Saintspirit

I do have a helbrute, although I haven't started on it. I am not really that fond of that model, so I plan to convert it in some way, just not sure how though. 
Will try to finish a couple more cultist and regular marines soon; this can be a little hard though when you have seven other armies to work on 
Suppose though, I can show you some of my Berzerkers while waiting for me to finish with that:


----------



## Mossy Toes

These guys are really good. Top notch army you're churning out, here!


----------



## Kreuger

I like the berzerkers but they look unfinished to me. Are they still WIP? I don't know that you used fewer colors than on the word bearers, but something is missing.
. . . I think it's the trim.

While you didn't paint the rivets on the word bearers you did do the armor trim. I staunchly believe a chaos marine is incomplete if the studs haven't been painted, but I think that's doubly true berzerkers.

A brass or bronze trim and painting some/all of the rivets will make a world of difference.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Saintspirit

Actually, I painted my berzerkers after a scheme I found in the former CSM codex, the warband "the Knights of Blood" http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Knights_of_Blood_%28Warband%29#.UrRamIV5kql, (mainly because I liked the symbol) so yes, I believe I am finished with them. Actually, there are quite a lot of warbands without trim paint. I do in fact have a rhino painted for them as well, but that one is not at hand at the moment.


----------



## Jacobite

Serks look good. Is that symbol a transfer?


----------



## Saintspirit

No, it is freehand, actually. Have always liked juggernauts, so therefore I liked how the KoB:s design looked (if you have the former CSM codex, you can take a look at them there).

Think I'll sit down and paint my champion today (power sword)...


----------



## Jacobite

That's freehand...?

I hate you!


----------



## Saintspirit

That's too bad.
Oh well, here's those zerks' Rhino:






Should have a champion and another cultist finished pretty soon as well.


----------



## Jacobite

What a great idea for a Serker Rhino' simple but effective.


----------



## Saintspirit

I'm glad to hear that - I have always liked the juggernaut and its look.

To continue, I here have a couple of cultists, a few csm and a terminator finished:







That's it for now; now working on some more cultists (one with flamer, f.ex.). Should come relatively soon.


----------



## Jacobite

Looking good, where does that powersword come from on the PA marine?


----------



## Saintspirit

That sword is in fact a GK Nemesis Falchion. I decided to use that one instead of the regular CSM power sword, as I thought theirs was a bit ugly for some reason.


----------



## forkmaster

Man this is some massive army! I really enjoy it!


----------



## Saintspirit

Thanks!

Here we have just something minor; a flamerwielding cultist. 




Will be working on the other terminators as soon as I can. Promise!


----------



## Bayonet

Amazing work mate, love it!


----------



## Jacobite

Although it's a very static pose I think that's one of my favourite minis from the cultists, it just screams badass and you've certainly done it justice.


----------



## Saintspirit

Thank you - I played a game a few days ago, and one thing I can tell you is that the flamerboy did far better than that heavy stubberguy did... And also, the cultist unit succeeded very well.

In any case, here we have two more CSM, one with a plasma gun:



And then, here is another terminator:





Then finally, I am planning to buy a group of Warp Talons, and perhaps also some Possessed... Figured they'd fit very well together with Word Bearers, don't you think?


----------



## Saintspirit

And now, two more terminators (actually only one left before their unit is finished!):









And also, another cultist.



Any opinions?


----------



## Jacobite

Nice use of the Grey Knight weapons on the Terminators. Are you going to keep the eyes the color they are or make them green like the PA marines?


----------



## Saintspirit

Will probably paint all the eyes of my WB:s amberlike. Dunno why really, but I kinda think that hue fits them pretty well (truth is I tried green at first, but didn't think it would suit them that much)


----------



## Saintspirit

So, the fifth and final terminator is finished! Don't think I will use the chainfist very often really, though. Oh well:





And therefore, here I took a pic of their whole unit:


----------



## humakt

A really nice project. I have not seen many word bearer armies and this makes a nice change. The free hand work looks especially good.


----------



## Jacobite

Nice to see the whole squad ranked up together, that kit really can make up some individual looking minis and it's a pity that CSM Termies aren't popular.


----------



## forkmaster

Nice touch on both the cultists and the CSM!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Saintspirit

Thank you all three! Right now I am working on a new Cultist champion, made from a Necromunda Redemptionist leader (I figured it would fit pretty well here). Shouldn't take too long.


----------



## Saintspirit

And it didn't. Here's that Cultist champion I just mentioned (actually, he was originally built to be a Witch Hunter Inquisitor):


----------



## Mossy Toes

The model's awesome, though the freehand on the back of the cloak might perhaps benefit from some sharpening up/consistent depth of color (though I'm a fine one to talk--I'm sure anything I tried to do would turn out much the same, if not worse).


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

That Cultist Champion looks great man, lovely paint work on the scrolls


----------



## Jacobite

That's a really nice use of a classic mini and he should fit in well with the rest of them. How many cultists are you thinking of having in the force? Will you be using more of the Necromanda range?


----------



## Saintspirit

Merci everyone - Jaco; I will at least have 20 cultist, but I am unsure about whether i will buy more. While I do have a few more redempionists, I am already using them for other things.

About that with the eight-pointed star on his back - how does this look then?


----------



## Jacobite

The shape looks good from what I can see, maybe to make it stand out more you could highlight the edges? I know when doing black on blue that khaki is a good edging color.


----------



## Saintspirit

Hum, that might of course look pretty good. Then again, a cultist champion can hardly do very much (can't take a pw, can hardly fight, not exactly better at shooting), I just took that model because I liked it...

Will probably try and finish my other guys first, then I can take another look at that evil priest:grin:


----------



## Saintspirit

Nothing new exactly to show right now, I just thought I'd tell you that I played a game today, which ended up in a draw. However, my termie-champ managed to kill Ezekiel in a challenge - I was quite proud of him for that, so I decided to give him a name and all. Will probably have to write some fluff about some of these WB:s...

Right now working on a couple of cultists, they should be finished pretty soon.


----------



## Saintspirit

Here then, nothing special, just two cultists finished.




Should have a unit of common CSM done relatively soon, just wait a little will you?


----------



## Nordicus

Those cultists look ace - Might I ask how you do the flesh? It looks like you prime them black and I'm having a big issue with painting flesh on black priming  The color simply doesn't cover the black.


----------



## Saintspirit

Sure thing - first I do a black prime, then Cadian Fleshtone, then a Seraphim Sepia wash, and finally a layering of Cadian Fleshtone + Rakarth Flesh. And thanks, by the way!


----------



## Matcap

Looking good! Nice and dirty look while maintaining a coherent theme with the rest of the army k:


----------



## Saintspirit

Thank you. 

Here then, we have two common CSM, one converted Noise Marine Champion (Mr Eurovision, maybe?:grin, and one WIP Hellbrute with added special weapons. Do you think I should use a different head for him? I am not really sure what I think of that little head...


----------



## Dorns Legacy

I like the speacial weapons and that noise marine rocks dude  with regards to the head in the hellbrute, i have seen some people remove the head and GS and large eyeball into the socket that looks kinda cool but what about having a gaping maw or a converted deamon head inside maybe a bloodletter of khorne?


----------



## Jacobite

Love the additions to the Hellbrute, makes that CCW actually look effective now. As for the head I've seen people remove it and it looks good or you could go with Dorn's suggestion and do the eyeball. Is he going to be Word Bearers as well?


----------



## forkmaster

Could I get a more close-up on the head once its painted?  And what are the arms made out on that Hellbrute?


----------



## Saintspirit

@Dorn and Jaco - I'm still not sure, but I was thinking a little about some sort of burning skull; that could perhaps look pretty nice (as he is going to be WB)?

@forkmaster - Sure thing; and the Power Scourge is made from the lasher tendrils of a maulerfiend.


----------



## Saintspirit

There, the tenth CSM is painted:




And with him, the whole unit is.



Six cultist, three zerkers and Khârn left to paint at first.


----------



## Saintspirit

Not a big change, but I still think it worked out pretty well; what do you think?


----------



## Saintspirit

There, two more cultists were painted, and therefore only two more of them remains to be done. Shouldn't take too long.


----------



## Jacobite

Looking good as always Saint!


----------



## Mossy Toes

Ooooh, I like those hollowed-out eyes. Might have to do something like that on the head of my, uh, Soul Brute.

Things are coming together nicely!


----------



## Saintspirit

Thanks both! Now then, here we have the final two cultists:




And as such, I have finished all 21 members of the cult of Iovan Salmyr, the Desecrator:


----------



## Kreuger

Your cultists and word bearers are looking really sharp. I like how consistent the palette is, and how much color and texture you have worked into the models.

And I like the concept of the helbrute. I think it could use more work, and I know it is still WIP so take all this with a grain of salt. Mostly I'm thinking of the power scourge and auto cannon.

All power scourges suffer from a common problem, in that they tend to throw off the balance of the model by stretching out one side. I like your use of the lasher tendrils, but I think they could benefit from 2 things: 1) of they were a bit shorter they wouldn't over balance the model quite so much 2) they would work better if you had totally removed the fingers/ knuckles from the power fist hand and seated the tendrils directly. The scourge as it is looks a little weird because the girth of the tendrils abruptly narrows at the finger stumps.

The auto cannon is small and spindly. And protruding from a multimedia. It really isn't chunky enough to fit with the rest of the model or counterbalance the scourge. If you can do more to bulk up the barrels or the housing it would help. To be fair I think the multi-melta it comes with is way too small as well. 

You could probably do a small amount of green stuff work on the barrels to bulk them up and add some fun chaosy texture, without much of a headache.

I must commend you for chopping off those ridiculous tentacles coming out of the helbrute's left side. They look stupid on the stock model, and yours looks so much better without them! 

I hope that's helpful!


----------



## Saintspirit

Thanks, I hear what you're saying - truth is actually that some of the tentacles have already been removed (not sure though if that can be seen on the photos) as I thought just as you - someof them do look quite weird, indeed. Not sure what I think of what you thought about the weapons though (especially as I have already basecoated him)... :blush:

Now then, I should try and finish my sixth 'zerker!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Great Cultist force, the champion definitely sells it as Word Bearers, great job!


----------



## Kreuger

Take my critique as you will, it's meant to be helpful (not inflammatory).

I have 2 helbrutes which are both heavily WIP. On one I did something similar, where I added on a weapon in place of the multi-melta. I used the Dark Angel plasma cannon from dark vengeance, with the intention of bulking it up and mutating it significantly with green stuff.

Unfortunately, I got it trimmed down and glued in place and realized it might be too small. Not terribly small, but still not quite proportionate with the rest if the model. (But that the original multimelta is really big enough either.) And not long after I did this work I picked up a forge fiend, and compared the ectoplasm cannon to the plasma cannon I used and the plasma cannon would look a lot better size wise.


----------



## Saintspirit

Kreuger said:


> Take my critique as you will, it's meant to be helpful (not inflammatory).


Ah, I understood that, it was just - as I said - that I had already sprayed it black (otherwise I would probably have changed it somewhat). Still, thanks anyway. I think it still might look pretty nice after I have painted it :so_happy:


----------



## Saintspirit

I have now finished the Khorne Berzerker team, of the Knights of Blood warband (although I might of course make one or two more to fill up the rhino a little):







Any opinions on the three new guys?

Right now I am painting up a DP, just in case Iovan would gain a bit more favour of some god than was expected. :grin: Otherwise my 1000-pts list is pretty much finished!


----------



## Jacobite

AS always they look great mate. Really good work. The way you have managed to link the tank and the infantry's color schemes is really good as well. Looking forward to seeing this DP.


----------



## Saintspirit

That makes me happy. Actually I just now finished the prince, although the grass is yet to be added:





Truth is really that I dunno how much he will be used; as I said I mostly bought him for the times when some HQ rolls 66 for his boon. Then again, I think I'll try how he works on his own as well (but in those cases, he will fluff-wise be Iovan, transformed!).

Now, I think I'll go and paint either that Helbrute, some Warp Talons or perhaps even a couple of Bad Moon Boyz. So see ya soon.


----------



## Nordicus

Grey can be a hard color to make look right as skin - You did a excellent job on that guy. Rep for you!


----------



## Saintspirit

Why, thank you.

I haven't fixed anything directly new; however, I played a 2vs2 game yesterday, where I noticed that CSM work very good together with daemons. So we won against an army of SW and Vostroyans, and I therefore decided to fix some allies from the CD-codex. As such I bought it today, and found it quite funny indeed. Still, while I do not have very many daemons of 40k (Though I have some nurgly guys for fantasy), I remembered I had this converted Herald of Tzeentch, which I thought I'd show you here. Can you see where I took my inspiration from, for him?


----------



## Dorns Legacy

jason and his technicoloured dream coat (of change) ? is all i can think of and tbh if they had done the entire thing in a slaneeshy manner i may of actually been interested when they made us watch it for school


----------



## Kreuger

He looks awesome. He reminds me of a Skeksis from The Dark Crystal.


----------



## Saintspirit

Heh, speaking of form you might be pretty right there, Kreuger... Though, I was more thinking about the colour scheme, which I took from a "troll" so to speak:
http://images5.fanpop.com/image/photos/26300000/Trolololo-princess-trollestia-26369320-516-360.jpg

Also remembered now I had made a bit of fluff about him as well,
_Zel'estixic is one of the leaders of the Outcasts, a smaller group of daemons who was once created by Tzeentch as his special playthings... However, he got bored of them and threw them away into reality. Thus, they are now very grumpy and pissed of.
_
That aside, I am gonna try and finish Khârn or the Helbrute over the weekend; the thing is just that I am working on a WoC lord right now, whom I am trying out a new colour scheme on. But I should be done with him quite soon. Oh, and thats right: I have just now fixed a (slightly converted) ninth berzerker, so that they (when teamed up with Khârn, or sometimes Iovan) will fill up their rhino completely:


----------



## Saintspirit

Nothing very new, I just thought I'd show you my WIP Helbrute (it's always nice to have the first, most troublesome layers done):




Should be done with this relatively soon, perhaps over the week or something.


----------



## Jacobite

Red is looking good there Saint. The addition of the red tips is a nice one.


----------



## Nordicus

I second Jacobites praise - The red and metal looks good so far.

A thought; Have you considered making a painting tutorial for the Word Bearers army? You seem to have some great ideas for both skin, armor and leather - I'm sure a thorough painting tutorial on this site would be a very welcome addition!


----------



## Saintspirit

Sure! I'll begin with one as soon as I start painting something a bit more common, such as a normal CSM or another cultist. Or maybe both. Just have to finish the 'brute first.


----------



## Nordicus

Saintspirit said:


> Sure! I'll begin with one as soon as I start painting something a bit more common, such as a normal CSM or another cultist. Or maybe both. Just have to finish the 'brute first.


That sounds awesome - If I may suggest something, you could do one of each. Something like A Marine, A cultist, a tank, a Walker, a Lord, etc. This way those who look for it, have some inspiration for all of the various models that are available.

Start out slow and build from there - If it goes well, I'll make you a deal; I will do the same for a Black Legion army!


----------



## whittsy

These Word Bearers... Fantastic! Lorgar and Erebus would be proud! +rep


----------



## forkmaster

Nice finish on the Hellbrute!


----------



## Saintspirit

Huh? The Helbrute ain't finished on that pic. But now it is!




I tell you, it was a real hell (fittingly enough) to finish, albeit maybe not as much as my wraithknight was. But I think it turned out pretty well in the end. Now then, I can do something a little more funny than the 'brute. Perhaps Khârn, or the last berzerker? Or, maybe even starting on the tutorial?


----------



## Jacobite

A tut on the red would be great! Nice work on the HB by the way!


----------



## Saintspirit

Have started now on the first tut, will post it over at the tutorials (as a Painting Word Bearer, or something) when the csm I'm painting for it is finished. Will fix one for a cultist and probably some other things as well later on.

Oh that's right, I bought some Possessed and a Land Raider today, mainly since my terminators tend to be shot at a lot when walking in the open. An assault vehicle sounds pretty nice, I think. And another thing from the game today; my cultist champion was freakishly brave while he was holding an objective. I think I will have to make up some fluff for him.


----------



## Lethiathan

This stuff is sweet  Love the work.

Leth


----------



## Saintspirit

Thanks! 
Just so you know I have now started on the tutorial, I am just waiting for it to be permitted. Also, I have finished this final Chosen:


----------



## Varakir

Well this is all pretty damn fantastic.....some stunning stuff here.

Particularly impressed by the freehand chapter badges and the 'bloody' rhino :victory:


----------



## Saintspirit

Thanks - I personally find it funnier to paint freehand rather than using the stickers. It's a little more of a challenge.

Now then, I am done with the first one of the tutorials, and it can be found here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=129526


----------



## Varakir

Saintspirit said:


> Thanks - I personally find it funnier to paint freehand rather than using the stickers. It's a little more of a challenge.


I agree, but i tried doing salamander badge and found i am absolutely terrible at it 

Good work on the Tutorial!


----------



## forkmaster

Saintspirit said:


> Huh? The Helbrute ain't finished on that pic. But now it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tell you, it was a real hell (fittingly enough) to finish, albeit maybe not as much as my wraithknight was. But I think it turned out pretty well in the end. Now then, I can do something a little more funny than the 'brute. Perhaps Khârn, or the last berzerker? Or, maybe even starting on the tutorial?


Oh sorry. It looked finished to me! But the last results were even better!


----------



## Jacobite

Nice work on that tut, thanks for posting it up.


----------



## Saintspirit

Jacobite said:


> Nice work on that tut, thanks for posting it up.


Thanks, you're welcome!

Nothing special now, I just thought I'd put up my new Land Raider that I just put together:




I figured that using gargoyle heads would fit pretty well for Word Bearer tanks, with their church theme.:victory:


----------



## fatmantis

awsome stuff dude...will keep an eye on your log. keep it up.


----------



## Saintspirit

That makes me happy - I will do that!

Now I have painted my ninth Berzerker, so that I can fill their rhino (the tenth being Khârn, I will start on him soon):





What do you think?


----------



## Saintspirit

> Hum, that might of course look pretty good. Then again, a cultist champion can hardly do very much (can't take a pw, can hardly fight, not exactly better at shooting), I just took that model because I liked it...


This was one thing I now remembered I had said earlier, and after playing a game a few weeks ago I now figured I had been quite wrong there; truth is it was pretty much thanks to that evil preacher that I won that game. If you wonder how that could happen it was because of him having Leadership 8. :victory: For that reason, he and his few cultists that had survived managed to remain at the objective they were supposed to be standing at.

Now, I am gonna go and basecoat my new Land Raider and a few Nurgling swarms. See you soon.


----------



## Saintspirit

Just wanted to show you these two; first there is the WIP Land Raider that I just got started on.




Then, there is this converted Khârn I just was finished with.





Now I will first do that WB-cultist-tutorial I spoke of, and then try to finish the Raider.


----------



## Jacobite

Very nice conversion. I'm not a huge fan of the stock model, the bare arm irritates me, this is much better. Is that head from a Fantasy mini?


----------



## Saintspirit

Yes, that's right, that head is from the WoC Khorne Exalted hero. I bought that guy to use him as an aspiring champion for my Warriors of Chaos, but used a different head, so suddenly I had a head over to use for an Khârn conversion. And thanks, by the way!


----------



## Saintspirit

For short, I just wanted to mention that my second part of my Word Bearers tutorial is now done, where I show you how I painted this Cultist:


----------



## Saintspirit

Now to continue, I have painted three plaguebearers for my first allies:





And then, I also finished the first of my Templars of Despair, a Plague Marine warband (wanted them to look like some kind of rotten monks, or similar, to fit in with my other CSM):





Have the second one finished converted, and the parts for three more are also ready. Have also come pretty far on the Raider.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

I like the Nurgle marine, nicely executed and very original


----------



## Jacobite

What a simple and effective way of incorperating Nurgle into the warband. That is one thing I am envious of with Chaos Marines is that if you ever feel like having a break from your standard color scheme but want more units you can always add in some "cult" troops or simply another Tac squad but this time they are going slightly down the path of a different god. Is the cable on the melta gun painted or modelled?


----------



## Saintspirit

@Ddraig Cymry - Thanks!
@Jacobite - Thank you too! Yeah, I can understand that, even though I sometimes feel like I want to have the army in some more "control", or whatever I should call it.
The melta came like that, so it is only painted.

I am almost finished with converting the PMs, and I should also soon be done with the painting of the 'raider (just so you know where I am). Then, when the raider is done with, I'll buy my first Heldrake.


----------



## neferhet

Very good work on the Plague Bearers! Wash heavy, are they not?


----------



## Nordicus

Man those plaguebearers are nice! How'd you do them?


----------



## Saintspirit

Yes, they are indeed very wash heavy; I started with Rakarth Flesh, whereupon I used several washes such as Seraphim Sepia, Biel-Tan Green and Carroburg Crimson. I have also used some colours like Baneblade Brown and Bleached Bone on the horns, Dryad Bark on the swords, and Cadian Fleshtone on the - take a wild guess - parts of flesh.
Oh, and that's right; the eyes are in DA green.

If you want to, I can make part 3 of the tutorials, for Plaguebearers?


----------



## Nordicus

Saintspirit said:


> If you want to, I can make part 3 of the tutorials, for Plaguebearers?


That would be a-w-e-s-o-m-e as I have 20 plaguebearers on my desk, that is to be painted after my pink horrors. Then we can do a switch - I will try pink flesh for your spawn and you can guide my hand in the plaguebearers


----------



## Saintspirit

Very good then, I'll start on part 3 of the tutorials as soon as I've bought my other PB:s, that shouldn't take too long.


----------



## neferhet

Saintspirit said:


> Very good then, I'll start on part 3 of the tutorials as soon as I've bought my other PB:s, that shouldn't take too long.


:victory:


----------



## Saintspirit

I have now bought ten new PBs, and just put them together. I just thought I could show them to you; is there perhaps anyone in particular you'd like to see in the tutorial (when I make it)?


----------



## Jacobite

I vote the standard bearer as it allows you more surface area to show stuff like rust and grime.

As an aside what is "buy 10 minis and build them straight away" thing you speak off?


----------



## Saintspirit

I don't really see what you mean - I assume you are referring to my last post? If so, I suppose I simply meant that I have bought 10 minis, and have just putted them together.

The standard bearer, you say? I was actually thinking a little about him as well, for the same reasons you had. Not a bad idea.


----------



## Jacobite

Saintspirit said:


> I don't really see what you mean - I assume you are referring to my last post? If so, I suppose I simply meant that I have bought 10 minis, and have just putted them together.
> 
> The standard bearer, you say? I was actually thinking a little about him as well, for the same reasons you had. Not a bad idea.


But I thought you were required to shove the newly bought minis in a drawer for 6 months to a year before finally getting round to painting them? Or is that just me?


----------



## Saintspirit

Jacobite said:


> But I thought you were required to shove the newly bought minis in a drawer for 6 months to a year before finally getting round to painting them? Or is that just me?


Well, I have never found it very hard to put together new minis, but it is true that I often put them in a drawer as soon I have basecoated them. So it is probably not just you, no.


----------



## Saintspirit

As I have finally finished painting my Land Raider (would btw really like to see a LR Obliterator), I thought I'd show it to you here:







Oh, and that's right; I had sat a reward for when I was done with the Raider - and so, I am now allowing myself to buy a Heldrake!:victory:


----------



## Nordicus

Wee Heldrake! I'm looking forward to seeing your take on it!


----------



## Jacobite

Nice stuff on the LR, simple yet effective. I can't help but wonder though with your freehand skills why you haven't freehanded up some of the panels?


----------



## Saintspirit

Well, I guess I could fix some freehand on it; supposedly it was just that I wanted to at last be done with it. But, a Word Bearers icon on the left and right doors perhaps wouldn't be wrong...


----------



## Jacobite

Hey don't let me pressure you into it. I can certainly understand the sentiment of wanting to be done with a mini! Leave it a few weeks and come back to it. It looks good as it is!


----------



## Saintspirit

Oh, I understood that - and I was definitely happy to read that text



> with your freehand skills


It was just that thing that I didn't allow myself to buy that khornedamn Heldrake, until I was completely done with the Land Raider. But then again, I guess you're right with what you just said; one can always leave a figurine for a month and see how the opinion evolves.

And by the way, something different: I have now started on part 3 of my tutorials!


----------



## Saintspirit

As I am now finished with part 3 of the tutorials (link can be seen in my signature), I thought I'd show you my fourth PB which I painted for it:




Oh, and that's right: I have now bought my Heldrake! It is definitely going to take some time to paint, but I bet it will look really nice when finished.


----------



## Saintspirit

To continue, I don't really have anything finished, but I thought I'd show you some WIP models - 
first, I here have two Plague Marines I just began painting:



Also, I here have put together my Herald of Nurgle:




And finally, I have done the first layer of colour on my Heldrake (as well as finishing its base).


----------



## Jacobite

I love that Hereald of Nurgle, Mordheim Chaos mini with two Nurgle Shoulder pads on his head? What have you added to the tail of that Helldrake btw?


----------



## Saintspirit

Thanks, I got that idea with the shoulder pads for some time ago, when I was making up a couple of heralds for a Nurglesque WHFB-DoC-army (they can be seen here: http://z7.invisionfree.com/wyrmling_x/index.php?showtopic=9519&st=0) so I thought I might as well use it again.

And that tail on the Heldrake, that was converted from the tail of a Zombie Dragon. I thought the original tail looked quite silly (you know how some call it the Hellturkey, right?).


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Good conversions, I can't wait to see more


----------



## Iraqiel

Lots of character in those daemons, and the machines are just mean! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Saintspirit

Oh, I will. I'm however going to Austria on sunday, so I'll see how much I can manage to finish until the end of the week. Should at least be able to basecoat that herald and get those to Plague Marines ready.

And as one more thing, I have actually glued together a heavy bolter havoc. I'll see if I can get my hand on a couple of autocannons, as well.


----------



## Saintspirit

Now then, I have fininished two more Templars of Despair (except adding grass to their bases) and should probably begin with part four of the tuts anytime now, which will supposedly be about just the Templars of Despair.





Also, I have converted this Khornate Termi-lord to hold the Axe of Blind Fury (a completely crazy weapon, no doubt):





Should have him basecoated soon.


----------



## Jacobite

Nice use of the Raptor head, it fit into the torso fine?


----------



## Saintspirit

Yes, it did indeed, was very happy with that idea (had quite of a hard time finding a head that would fit there). In case you wondered, I will paint him the same way as my Knights of Blood (might have to fix some tutorial about them as well?).


----------



## Saintspirit

Thought I'd show you how far I have come with my Heldrake; in fact, it is just the actual wings left to paint here.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

That lovely! All the application looks flawless, and the colors are awesome. Good job sir! :good:


----------



## Nordicus

That is one lovely bird - Truly well done!


----------



## Saintspirit

That's nice to hear. I'm almost done with the left wing, in case you wondered, and have also started converting five more Plague Marines. Perhaps the fourth tutorial should be how I build and paint a Plague Marine?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

That sounds good yes


----------



## Saintspirit

Very good then, I'll start taking pictures for it tomorrow!


----------



## Jacobite

Tail looks good! Is it just the Zombie Dragon one bunged up there?


----------



## Saintspirit

Correct. I can't remember exactly how it was put together, but at least I do know it was made from the Zombie Dragon tail. Then again it wasn't really my idea, so feel free to steal it if you wish.


----------



## Miami

Can't wait to see that finished Heldrake. The WIP is absolutely stunning!


----------



## neferhet

CRAAAW CRAAAW!!! :biggrin:
The drake is going to be really cool!
Keep it on!
(i really like your neat red paintjob)


----------



## Saintspirit

That's what I am doing, I am just about to start on the final work on it. Have actually glued the first wing in place.

One thing, just so you know - as it now have started to snow, I am at the moment unable to basecoat my newly converted Plague Marines. Therefore, I won't be able to fix that tutorial (about building and painting one such) for a while. Yeah, sorry about that.


----------



## Saintspirit

After about one and a half month, I am very proud to tell you that I am now finished with my Heldrake. So I now present to you, one daemonic engine you will soon learn to fear.


----------



## SonofVulkan

Wow, that Heldrake is stunning! It must have taken a lot of patience to paint all them lines on the wings. Very, very nice.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Very well done Saint. Loe the colors and the Virbacy of them. But I have to admit i dont get the tail. It doesn't tie in with the rest of the model IMHO. Still have to rep you for this though


----------



## Miami

Saintspirit said:


> Perhaps the fourth tutorial should be how I build and paint a Plague Marine?


I'd love this. My Plague Marines should be arriving on friday, or early next week. And honestly I have no idea how I'm gonna paint them!

And your Heldrake looks awesome, you can tell you put a lot of effort and time into it. And I personally like the tail a lot, it seperates it somewhat from others. Great job!


----------



## Saintspirit

Thanks everyone - I myself didn't really like the original tail, as I found it making the wings looking "over proportionate" or something; it looked like it was about to fall over. Then I saw that someone had converted it with that zombiedragon tail, which I found looked much better. To each their own, I suppose, but in any case I am glad you like the drake over all. 
@Miami - As I mentioned, I am gonna try and do that fourth tut as soon as I can; I just have to get those PM base coated...


----------



## Nordicus

Saintspirit said:


> I am gonna try and do that fourth tut as soon as I can


I look forward to seeing it fellow tutorial writer! :good:


----------



## Saintspirit

Nordicus said:


> I look forward to seeing it fellow tutorial writer! :good:


Believe me, so am I - suppose we just have to hope that this coming weekend won't be as cold as the previous one, right?


----------



## SwedeMarine

Im jealous of everyone that actually has cold weather. our lowest temperature is going to be around 8 degees Celcius for about a12 hours at night. then back to 20 celcius. I HATE Miami (the City in Florida, not the heresy member. Ive only got a slight dislike for him .


----------



## Miami

SwedeMarine said:


> I HATE Miami (the City in Florida, not the heresy member. Ive only got a slight dislike for him .


Haha! I love living in a country with four distinct seasons. Having winter makes you appreciate summer, and vice versa


----------



## Saintspirit

Yes, that is a plus indeed :grin:

Now, I've finished my fourth Plague Marine, the champion:






...and should have the fifth (and, for a while, the last) painted pretty soon. Have just started on it.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Holy shit! thats awesome Saint. Why on earth didnt you enter him in the Painting competition?

enjoy some rep while youre at it.


----------



## Saintspirit

Mostly because I hadn't yet discovered that competition, but perhaps I should actually join with him. And thanks, by the way.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Saintspirit said:


> Mostly because I hadn't yet discovered that competition, but perhaps I should actually join with him. And thanks, by the way.


np unfortuneatly ive been sending too much love your way gotta spread it around a bit first.


----------



## Saintspirit

Now then, I have finished my fifth Plague Marine:





...and with him, I finally have an actual squad!


----------



## revolantis

I really love this army. Looks really characterful all round. But those Plague marines appeal to my Nurgly side and I applaud you for them. I'm always interested to see the cult marines in heraldry from alternate legions and you've pulled it off excellently!


----------



## Saintspirit

That's nice to hear, although it's worth noting they aren't really from the Word Bearers, but rather from the Templars of Despair (as mentioned on some earlier page). But I'm very happy with them.

Now then, I here have a smaller update, as I'm done with Raokan, Lord of the Knights of Blood:






Not really sure of what to do next; might paint my last cultists or a few PB:s. Also thinking about buying another rhino.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Damn saint. Youve outdone yourself again!. very good work. I especialy like the way the axe came out.


----------



## revolantis

Saintspirit said:


> That's nice to hear, although it's worth noting they aren't really from the Word Bearers, but rather from the Templars of Despair (as mentioned on some earlier page). But I'm very happy with them.


Sorry about the name, I did read that some time ago but it's been a while since I've looked at your work.

Raokan looks great, his armour is really interesting and as has been mentioned the axe is phenomenal.


----------



## Nordicus

That axe is spectacular mate - Very well done! :good:


----------



## Saintspirit

Thanks. Frankly, I was a little unsure about how the axe worked out (tried to make it look like some kind of ruby-powerweapon, was quite hard), but supposedly that was unneeded worrying.:victory:


----------



## Jacobite

That axe looks fucking brutal! Really nice work. How have you done it?


----------



## Saintspirit

Jacobite said:


> That axe looks fucking brutal! Really nice work. How have you done it?


It was built by combining the usual power axe from the CSM termilord, and an axe from the Bestigor box (a great source for axes, mark my words). I painted it with several layers of Evil Sunz Scarlet, White Scar, and washes of Carroburg Crimson. Finish with gloss varnish.


----------



## Saintspirit

Now then, I thought it might perhaps be nice to post some pics of my whole painted force so far (there's actually just a few things left, but as usual, things are still added regularly):


----------



## Jacobite

Woot! Army shot! Nice work, great to see them all layed out like that. It really is an impressive force. (Looks at his cabinet and mumbles something about should do something similar).


----------



## Mossy Toes

Gorgeous-looking. They all look very unified like that; it would be a pleasure to face them on the battlefield.

(of course, it would also be a pleasure to face a Dark Apostle, Berzerkers and a Helbrute, but for somewhat different reasons...)


----------



## Miami

Spectacular! This thread makes me want to start a Word Bearers army...


----------



## Saintspirit

Thanks all, I am too very happy with how they look all together, even though I do have five Possessed, eight Plaguebearers, four Nurgling Swarms, one Herald, four Cultists, four Warp Talons, five Plague Marines, one Havoc and one Terminator to paint... Not sure if that is a good or bad thing...

edit: but now I just got 150 posts! Yay!


----------



## Saintspirit

Something small added - a Nurgling swarm. Don't they look cute, dancing there and chewing on intestines? Won't probably take much time before I have four swarms finished...



For some reason, they remind me a little of Darunia in Ocarina of Time.


----------



## revolantis

Looking good! Is that 4 or 5 Nurglings you've put on there? I'm thinking about doing the same as I have enough spare Nurglings to make a full squad of swarms and I'm not overly keen on putting them on bases of larger models. 

Funnily enough I'm playing Ocarina of Time at the moment and I have to agree, especially the one on the far right. They are dancing to a "hot beat"!


----------



## Saintspirit

They are four. You get such a lot in the PB-box, and I'm not that fond of using that big blob of Nurglings which is supposed to be a swarm - no, I prefer the Nurgling swarm the way it used to look...


----------



## Kreuger

Agreed. Your nurgling treatment is the way to go. I think there's a place for the pile'o'nurglings but I also prefer the old fashioned style.


----------



## revolantis

I quite like the big piles of Nurglings but they are quite expensive for a unit that is not all that interesting. I think I'll be making mine into four-per-base swarms too. The big piles are great for holding a palanquin though.


----------



## Saintspirit

Yeah, I was thinking a little about that as well, converting some palanquin out of them. 

Now then, I wanted to tell you that I have finished my fourth tutorial, the one for the Templars of Despair, my Plague Marines (still waiting for the tut to be approved). In any case, I figured I could show you the guy I used for it, my sixth PM:



The tutorial is just to be waiting for...


----------



## neferhet

Awesome army and army shot! love the feeling of your guys!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Another Quality paintjob Spirit. Well done. I may have to steal some ideas from you regarding the plauge marines


----------



## Jolnir

Beautiful army you are putting together. The theme is very cohesive and well put together.


----------



## Saintspirit

Thanks both (albeit a somewhat late one).

At last, the tutorial was approved, so now my Plague Marine tut can be seen at the Painting and Airbrushing Sub-forum. Not sure why it took such a long time, but now it is up. :victory:
Link can, as usual, be seen in my sig.

Oh, and that's true, I have just basecoated both Erebus and Kor Phaeron (although Kor was a bit converted).


----------



## Tugger

Man, that is some pretty awesome stuff you've put together there.


----------



## Saintspirit

I'm glad to hear that. I suspect most of my time right now will go to my orks and dwarfs, however, I do have some plans for what to do for my CSM as well... For example, I just got some ideas to how other Templars of Despair might look. I mean, a unit of Deathwing Knights could make some nice Plague Termies, don't you think?


----------



## Saintspirit

Just finished one more berzerker, one with an Icon of Wrath (have until now been using the iconbearer from my regular CSM):





The symbol on the shoulderpad turned out just a little too big, but I'm still happy with it. Should have my seventh Plaguemarine done soon, and I have also bought another Rhino, this one for my common Word Bearers.


----------



## neferhet

Turned out simple and effective. Those raptors swords are badass, aren't they?


----------



## Jacobite

Looks as awesome as your usual work. Love the freehand.


----------



## Saintspirit

Thanks! And



neferhet said:


> Turned out simple and effective. Those raptors swords are badass, aren't they?


- yes, indeed, I really like to use their swords for my berzerkers when I'm out of chainaxes.


----------



## Saintspirit

One more, this time my seventh Plague Marine:





Only three left! And also, I and some friends are gonna start a smaller campaign today!:victory:


----------



## neferhet

Saintspirit said:


> And also, I and some friends are gonna start a smaller campaign today!


Excellent news! There's nothing like a a campaign to create some good memories of this or that infamous unit!


----------



## Saintspirit

Indeed, it's always fun when the various battles are connected.

Now then, here's the last three Plague Marines of my Templars of Despair:





And therefore, I here have a pic of the whole squad, as well.



(maybe a not that good photo)


----------



## SwedeMarine

I gotta tell you brother i really like the plague marines. They don't look like your typical plague marines which is what makes them so appealing. great job


----------



## Mossy Toes

Dark Angels, right? Well done.


----------



## Jolnir

Looking good. Very grim indeed.


----------



## Jacobite

Loving those Deathguard, a really nice way of making them fit within your force, and great painting as always.


----------



## Saintspirit

Thanks everyone; @Jolnir - yes, they are indeed based on DA veterans, since I - as I mentioned earlier - wanted them to look like some kind of rotten monks.
@Jacobite - worth noting though is that all Plague Marines does not have to be Death Guard. Not these, at least, because they are Templars of Despair. But thanks anyway.

Now I'm off to start with my Terminator with Icon of Wrath.


----------



## Jacobite

Fuck sorry good point, brain not working as running out the door. The Templars of Despair look fecking awesome.


----------



## Saintspirit

I'm glad to hear that!

Here I now have this Icon Bearer Termie, which I have had basecoated red for at least a year:


----------



## Saintspirit

And here, I have my regular CSM's Rhino. They tend to get shot to pieces when they're not transported correctly.:victory:


----------



## Saintspirit

Another, pretty small, update: I here have my first Possessed. Just like my latest Termie, I started on him at least a year ago, and now finally got him finished. Feels pretty good.


----------



## InkedDnA

They look awesome man. It's a great feeling to finally complete a model/models that have been judging you for the past year


----------



## Saintspirit

Indeed, that sure can feel great (I can imagine the feeling when my Erebus and Kor Phaeron will be done). Now then here I have a couple of new daemons finished:







I'm also about to convert a LoC, if I can only get the basic bitz needed.


----------



## Iraqiel

Looking lovely Saint - where did that Khorne icon on the Terminator come from?


----------



## Saintspirit

Hmm, oh yeah, that's right - it's from the Bloodcrusher box. Very nice source of Juggernauts, I tell you.


----------



## Saintspirit

One new thing done: Kor Phaeron (as I mentioned a few posts earlier). I converted his head a little, though, since I am not very into bare heads for marines overall.


----------



## Saintspirit

Nothing special now, just a new PB and a Cultist painted during the weekend.






However, I have also basecoated a unit of Thousand Sons (or "Rubric Marines", as I prefer to call them), and I also got a IoB-griffon sent to me yesterday, which I am planning to convert into a Lord of Change. Will see how that goes... Does anyone have some idea about what to use as legs, maybe?


----------



## Jacobite

Nice work, always good to see painted minis, even if it is only one or two. Question though, that base on the Plague Bearer, the covering is a little... small shall we say? Any reason?


----------



## Saintspirit

Well, sorta - the PB's base is made to look like some kind of green oil or similar, at the edges. I have done so on most of my 40k Chaos models, although perhaps I overdid it here..?


----------



## Dakingofchaos

Nice!


----------



## Saintspirit

Thanks!

And yes, finally something new; I needed a meltagun in my CSM-unit, and so here is one. Without grass, although it has gained that now.




Should have begun either on a unit of Havocs or one of Rubrics pretty soon.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Always a pleasure to see your Work Saint. Personally id like to see you tackle the rubrics next


----------



## Saintspirit

Oh? Well, sure thing - I'll begin with one as soon as I can! Just have to decide on what colour scheme to use...


----------



## neferhet

well, i missed out kor! nice job. also i do really like the outcome of the plaguebearer. wash heavy eh?


----------



## Saintspirit

Correct, as mentioned earlier, the PBs are very wash heavy (as can be seen at their tutorial, they are actually almost only washes).


----------



## Mossy Toes

Hmm. Minor annoyance of mine, but that meltagun nozzle looks awfully clean and shiny. I feel like if it were actually being used, it'd be blackened/soot-stained/heat-distorted... just my personal stance on meltas (and for that matter, flamers).


----------



## Saintspirit

Well, I didn't really think about that at first, but you may be correct there... I'll see what I can do there (like, fix something with some darker metal colouring on the nozzle)...

Also, I am thinking a bit that turquoise and some bright (silvery) gold might fit to the rubricae, what do you think about that? 

(That's one thing I really like about tzeentchian models, that they can be painted in pretty much any colour scheme)


----------



## Saintspirit

No, unfortunately I didn't get a Rubric painted; however, I did paint a Herald of Tzeentch and a Plaguebringer:








In any case, I do think I will paint the Rubricae turquoise instead of just light blue. What do you think of that?


----------



## Nordicus

Saintspirit said:


> In any case, I do think I will paint the Rubricae turquoise instead of just light blue. What do you think of that?


Not a bad idea! However, I would recommend that you go tinted metal instead of just pure turquise. If you take a bright metal and tint it turquoise via shades instead, I think the result could be very cool indeed :good:


----------



## Saintspirit

Yeah, I was in fact planning to paint them mainly turquoise and then having some metal on the lining, such as silvery gold or just silver. Think that might look quite nice.


----------



## Moriouce

Your Herald had defiled an Eldar Temple? You scum! Ohh, wait, that is what chaos guys do. Still, You scum!


----------



## Saintspirit

Hello again - I'm sorry for not replying here for a while, however I have been pretty stuck on working with my Dwarfs and Brets during the summer. In any case, I believe I have now returned, at least somewhat, to my Daemons (and probably to my other chaotics as well, in case you wondered). Therefore, I am now considering making some kind of Great Unclean One. However, I'd like it to have a little more variation than the usual one, and as such I want to convert it quite a lot. 

Now then, I have been looking around a bit, and to me it seems as if the FW-GUO has become even more common than the "common" GUO supposedly is, so frankly, I would rather pick the usual GUO for this project. Yet, I've been also thinking if there exists something that might look even better than that - and so, what main models I am thinking of using is now 
- The daemonic part of the FW Plague Hulk (that would give me a Defiler as well)
- The nurglesque FW Daemon Prince (the one with a big barrel on his back)
- The Jabberslythe
- The Ultraforge Plague Demon.

I myself have not really decided in any, although I am leaning a little towards the jabber, as I also collect Beastmen. But what I wanted to know was what you thought.


----------



## Mossy Toes

The Jabber is a damned cool model. I also like the idea of salvaging Plague Hulk bits to use not as a Defiler, but as a Soul Grinder. Hmm. Damn, too bad you'd need to field the GUO to be able to bring a Soul Grinder to the fray... mebe you could find another body for the Grinder, but that does sort of defeat the purpose of the exercise. I'd be tempted just to go Hulk-As-Defiler, then grab a Jabberslythe too, so good is an AV 13, 4 HP vehicle that can clip a Ruin for a 2+ cover save...


----------



## Saintspirit

Well truth is though, that I have an unpainted Toad Dragon as well which I am working on. I was thinking I could prox that as a Grinder, both for WHFB and 40k, when it is finished.
Then again, I agree that there is no doubt the Grinder is better than the Defiler, so maybe your idea is to prefer after all... Hmm, perhaps have to reconsider this a little...


----------

